# Weight gain and failed first cycle



## Lashes01 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there ladies

Just need some help. At the end of November 2011 I had my first ivf cycle abandoned due to poor response (only 1 follicle at 17mm). I was on short protocol and gonal f. During treatment I actually lost 2.5 pounds but since the start of December I have slowly put on weight. I'm now 7 lbs heavier. This is alien to me, I do 3-4 cardio workouts a week and 2 pilates classes a week. I've cut alcohol out and watch what I eat. 

Do you think this could still be a side effect of the meds? all the weight is around my belly and I look and feel constantly bloated. It's really getting me down, on top of everything else I'm worried about. Has anyone else experienced this or similar? Want to be as healthy and happy as possible when we start again in May.

Any help/ advice would be greatly received.

Thanks x x x


----------



## cupcake_uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there,

Yesterday we had our first icsi cycle abandoned due to over stimulation and,I weighed myself this morning and have also put on a whopping 7 pounds over the month of injections! I wouldn't mind but I haven't drank and I've cut down massively on takeaway! I think (hope) it must be something to do with all the hormones..once the pain stops I'm definately hitting the gym as I look and feel.like hippo..good luck to you x


----------



## Lashes01 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi cupcake

Its so frustrating isn't it? Like you don't feel bad enough you also feel like the size of a house - not fair!!!

I'm due to start long protocol in April just hope I can shift this weight before then.

Take care xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We have a private area of FF specifically for weight loss, it is locked so you can chat freely and not publicly 
To request for access you go to your profile, Group Membership and then fill in the form for the Weightloss Group


----------

